# Hilfe im Programm List & Label Designer



## hansjörg (16. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich brauche einmal Hilfe für meinen Speiseplan.

Ich möchte gerne das Salatgrafik im Vordergrund haben, kriege es aber nicht hin.



Kann mir Jemand einen Tip geben oder sagen wie es geht.

mfg
Hansjörg


----------



## Shakie (17. September 2006)

Was ist eine spa-Datei und was ist der List & Label Designer?


----------

